# cornbread, molassas and clotted milk



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

after a couple cups of black coffee..
a plate of cornbread w/butter and blackstrap followed by milk w/vinegar... Dreams and Ranch prolly know!


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Never in 71 years heard of "clotted milk"? LOL Now "clabber" is another story. Grandma had it at times.

Later
R3F


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

has to be talking about clabbered milk.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Same thing, just a term from a different area like coke, pop, soda, etc

Cliff


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

yep...
buttermilk done on the quick...
a small splash of vinegar in cold milk makes an easy buttermilk substitution...
BUT, too much vinegar and it gets kinda thick...:rotfl:
had some more this morn..


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Had my share of clabber growing up.Don't know if I could do it now though.Been too long.I still love buttermilk.We called fresh milk "sweet milk",then there was buttermilk and clabber.I remember once putting Bosco chocolate in a glass of clabber,and my mother putting her hand over her mouth and running out of the room.I was 6 years old and remember the day so well.Scared me to death to see Mom act that way.I do remember too that it sucked!


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

I bet it did suck! I never did like clabber or buttermilk. That is except in buttermilk biscuits.

Cliff


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Haha, as long as we are talking "milk", my sweetie made me frown about my like for chocolate milk.

Her grandad had a dairy farm, and she said whenever the cows got in bitter weed, or sometimes had blood in their milk, it went into a separate container, and the milk companies that bought it put it in chocolate milk....which hid the bitterness or blood color. FDA approved this practice then, don't know about now.

Just thought I would make y'all share the discomfort I felt when I heard this!! LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Red3Fish said:


> Haha, as long as we are talking "milk", my sweetie made me frown about my like for chocolate milk.
> 
> Her grandad had a dairy farm, and she said whenever the cows got in bitter weed, or sometimes had blood in their milk, it went into a separate container, and the milk companies that bought it put it in chocolate milk....which hid the bitterness or blood color. FDA approved this practice then, don't know about now.
> 
> ...


A friend of mine won't eat mayonnaise for a similar reason.

He worked in an egg processing plant in the 70s. The " bad" eggs sat on a loading dock all day and were bought by a mayonnaise company.

Also he said never eat scrambled eggs unless you see the eggs being cracked and scrambled.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Don't ever listen to the stories from people that worked in processing plants of any kind. If you do, you will die of starvation. There will be nothing left that you will eat. My dad worked in a meatpacking plant early in his life. He said the only part of a pig that isn't used in something was the squeel. 

Cliff


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*the start*



trout250 said:


> has to be talking about clabbered milk.


 of cottage cheese !!


----------

